
Show HN: First personalised stock, crypto and finance real time news platform - kofk
https://www.cityfalcon.com/
======
kofk
CityFALCON is built to provide personalised & real-time financial news (We
cover stocks, commodities, foreign exchange, indices, private companies,
bonds, funds, cryptocurrencies, property, financial topics, and the coverage
grows every day). We have just taken our first major steps in artificial
intelligence. You can already try CityFALCON on Amazon Echo and you'll soon be
able to access services through Google Home and Microsoft Cortana.

------
Amir6
This is really amazing!

Thank you for building it. What would be the pricing model after the main
release? How realtime is your data/analysis?

Whats the best way to contact you?

